# George Stewart, Dolaldson Line 1960



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

I am trying to trace an old friend of mine. George Stewart, we went to Glasgow tech together in 1956/57 and went off to sea. George joined Donaldson Line and I joined Blue Funnel. We kept in touch for a few years and in 1960 he was best man at my wedding. We lost track of each other and i wonder if he is still with us. Does anyone know of George? Any Donaldson Line guys out there who may give me a clue?
He came from Armadale and went to Bathgate Academy. In 1960 he was 3rd Mate on Laurentia I think
Tom Inglis


----------



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

*\George Stewart Donaldson Line 1960*

I am still trying to track down my old friend George Stewart who was a cadet then 3rd mate in Donaldsons in 1960 and later went to Shaw Savill sailing on Southern Cross.
I fear he may have crossed the bar by now or may be quietly retired in some lovely backwater and out of touch with his seagoing connections.
If anyone knows anything about where George Stewart might be now please let me know.

Tom Inglis


----------

